# Tomb of Horrors RPGA DM Reward



## Kurtomatic (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, I didn't see another thread on this, so mods feel free to merge this if I missed it...

I got home late last night (from playing D&D! ..on a Monday night!), and looky what the postman dropped off:

*Tomb of Horrors*
A HEROIC TIER ADVENTURE
AN ADVENTURE FOR FIVE 9TH LEVEL CHARACTERS
Gary Gygax - Scott Fitzgerald Gray

RPGA DM Rewards adventure with a nice letter from Chris Tulach. Usual booklet with loose cardstock cover, 34 pages B&W, dungeon map on insider cover plus a poster map with the complete dungeon layout (not to miniature scale!). Haven't read a word of it yet (work, work, work...). In the screen shots or it didn't happen vein, I took a crappy photo with my phone.

Cheers!


----------



## fba827 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm. nice!

Last year's DM rewards was the ship tiles.  And the 'general' reward (for just updating contact info) was the village of homlet adventure (though I did not personally get direct use out of the adventure, it did offer an idea I later used, and of course I used the fold-out map for something else).

If this year's DM reward is an adventure, I wonder what the general reward will be!

speaking of the general (contact update) reward, the first batch is supposed to be mailed between april and june too, right? or am i misremembering?


----------



## Kurtomatic (Jun 22, 2010)

This is basically the same as the Hommlet module; they're sending this out just for keeping your contact info with the RPGA up to date every year.

Edit: sorry for the confusion! To clarify, the letter refers to the DM Rewards program, but specifically says this is a reward for maintaining contact info in that program. It also mentions the semi-annual (6-months) reward cycle for running games, but doesn't say what the next ones will be.


----------



## Festivus (Jun 22, 2010)

For some reason, I thought the contact update was in June and the DM Reward in August.  It said it was a DM Reward on the letter?


----------



## fba827 (Jun 22, 2010)

Festivus said:


> For some reason, I thought the contact update was in June and the DM Reward in August.




That is my understanding as well.

I too updated my contact info this year (in January to be specific) so I expect one sometime this year if they're doing it like last year.  Their announcement from last year says reward for contact update is april-june mailing (for first batch).
(source: from last year Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Event (DM Rewards) )

I just took a peek at my dci login.  In "My rewards" section it doesn't list my "contact reward" as having been mailed yet  (though I can still see last year's contact reward listed there, so I know i'm looking in the right place).

Anyway, june isn't over.  or i may just not be in batch one for some reason. or something may be different about the program this year. so all just theory at this point...


----------



## Kurtomatic (Jun 22, 2010)

Festivus said:


> For some reason, I thought the contact update was in June and the DM Reward in August.  It said it was a DM Reward on the letter?



Yes. The letter makes it clear there are two types of awards for the DM Reward program; the annual contact update, and the semi-annual DMing awards. Both kinds of awards are apparently included in the "DM Rewards" program.


----------



## fba827 (Jun 22, 2010)

Kurtomatic said:


> Edit: sorry for the confusion! To clarify, the letter refers to the DM Rewards program, but specifically says this is a reward for maintaining contact info in that program. It also mentions the semi-annual (6-months) reward cycle for running games, but doesn't say what the next ones will be.




That does clarify a little -- good to know 
Thanks.


----------



## Kurtomatic (Jun 22, 2010)

fba827 said:


> Anyway, june isn't over.  or i may just not be in batch one for some reason. or something may be different about the program this year. so all just theory at this point...



Last year I received Hommlet the same day it was first posted about here on ENW. I seem to be in the very first distro batch. I haven't heard anything about this, and was quite surprised to see the nature of this module when I pulled it from the envelope. How or if this ties into the new hardback is a good question (still haven't had time to really look at it).


----------



## Kurtomatic (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay, one conference call from hell later...

The module opens with Gary's original introduction ("Somewhere under a lost and lonely hill..."), proceeds to discuss the history of the module, and then talks about placement of the tomb in various editions of the game, closing with:



			
				Tomb of Horrors 4E (RPGA) said:
			
		

> Place the Tomb of Horrors wherever you like in your campaign world. This adventure follows Schwalb's lead by placing the tomb at the center of the City of Skulls and granting the Bleak Academy control of access to the tomb; this adventure also sets the backstory of the new 4th Edition _Tomb of Horrors_ super-adventure, scheduled to release in July 2010.


----------



## Festivus (Jun 23, 2010)

Came home and it was sitting in my mailbox.  I am not quite sure what to do with the really slick poster map that is at 1/4 in scale and has all the secret doors, traps, and whatnot revealed, but I'll stew on that for a bit.

Much of the interior art work came from the original mod, which is fun to look at again, the poem is there, and the few traps I have looked at seem fun, but notably less deadly.  There are some clever uses of skill challenges for some of the traps that seem like they will play out fun.

I'll have a chance to read it in detail on the commute tomorrow, but so far it looks fun.


----------



## fanboy2000 (Jun 23, 2010)

Festivus said:


> Came home and it was sitting in my mailbox.  I am not quite sure what to do with the really slick poster map that is at 1/4 in scale and has all the secret doors, traps, and whatnot revealed, but I'll stew on that for a bit.



Forgive me, but was that 1 square = 20 feet scale?


----------



## vagabundo (Jun 23, 2010)

I updated my contact details, but last year the reward didn't ship to Europa until august. So fingers crossed...


----------



## Xeterog (Jun 23, 2010)

fanboy2000 said:


> Forgive me, but was that 1 square = 20 feet scale?




more like 1 Five foot square = 1/4 inch instead of 1"

So the whole map fits on the poster.

Looks very nice, but shows the traps and secret doors and such..tho not the encounter numbers.. 

I must say, this one looks just as deadly as the original.  Very nasty traps and monsters (the few that are in there--as it is mostly traps and hazards).  

If I didn't know at least 2 of my players probably got this as well, I'd almost want to delevel my 26th level party just to run thru it once  (maybe a dream sequence or a go back in time thing...hmmm...)


----------



## Xeterog (Jun 23, 2010)

fba827 said:


> Hmm. nice!
> 
> Last year's DM rewards was the ship tiles.  And the 'general' reward (for just updating contact info) was the village of homlet adventure (though I did not personally get direct use out of the adventure, it did offer an idea I later used, and of course I used the fold-out map for something else).
> 
> ...




Earlier this year, I got a box and some condition cards. (somehow, I missed the ship darn it).


----------



## Festivus (Jun 23, 2010)

Xeterog said:


> more like 1 Five foot square = 1/4 inch instead of 1"




This.  Almost a useless map (but it looks cool).  I could see using it as a zoom out of progress for the party, cover the whole thing with stickies and peel them off as they discover things.

Also, had a chance to read a little bit.  Took me to get to page 5 before I found serious editing issues:

"Where it turns east, a stone plug in the ceiling can be detected only with a DC 23 Athletics check made to sound the stone of the passage."  - What the heck does that mean exactly?

Page 6, referring to the slip of parchment scribed with magical runes (DC 17 to decipher).... but the don't explicitly tell you WHAT they decipher to (I can guess it's the flavor text above the stat block in the other column, but jeez)

That's as far as I got.  Hate to say it but it looks like a pretty typical editing job from Wizards so far.


----------



## Zaran (Jun 23, 2010)

So is it the whole module or just for 9th level?  I thought it would be one of those that adventurers would keep going to throughout their paragon levels.


----------



## Kurtomatic (Jun 23, 2010)

I can see why they didn't include a 1-inch scale map, since there are few combat encounters. I guess in this case, the 'poster map' really is a poster, hehe.

Get your condition markers out and prepare to roll many, many saves... [sblock]The only trap I've read in detail is the one replacing the _sphere of annihilation_. Instead of instant death, you get a 'sticky' trap that kills you over the course of a few rounds if you don't escape it. The final solo encounter includes a cascading effect that simply kills you outright after two failed saves.[/sblock]A lot death-spirals maintain the threat level while being far more forgiving than the original.


----------



## Kurtomatic (Jun 23, 2010)

Zaran said:


> So is it the whole module or just for 9th level?  I thought it would be one of those that adventurers would keep going to throughout their paragon levels.



The intro states that it will advance 9th level characters to 11th level. The idea is that you can use this adventure to cap your heroic tier endeavors and advance to paragon if you successfully beat the tomb. There are two major quest xp dumps in addition to the encounter xp.


----------



## Xeterog (Jun 23, 2010)

Festivus said:


> "Where it turns east, a stone plug in the ceiling can be detected only with a DC 23 Athletics check made to sound the stone of the passage."  - What the heck does that mean exactly?




apparently, it is a way to get into the room above (tho the passage under the room is not well denoted). I assume it turns east at the Secret door symbol.


----------



## Festivus (Jun 23, 2010)

Xeterog said:


> apparently, it is a way to get into the room above (tho the passage under the room is not well denoted). I assume it turns east at the Secret door symbol.




Well, yes, but I could expect a Perception check to Spot something, but an athletics check to hear something?


----------



## Roger (Jun 23, 2010)

I imagine "to sound the stone" means to bang on it and hear that it's hollow; using "to sound" as a verb to refer to this sort of sounding is pretty strange, but D&D has often had a certain linguistic adventurousness.


Cheers,
Roger


----------



## fba827 (Jun 23, 2010)

Festivus said:


> "Where it turns east, a stone plug in the ceiling can be detected only with a DC 23 Athletics check made to sound the stone of the passage."  - What the heck does that mean exactly?




I think that is a lesser known definition for sound... "to free from something" often in the context of freeing from difficulty.  like a 'sound mind' (is a mind that is free from bad judgment).  So in this case, it's basically saying to pull the stone plug out it takes an Athletics check.

But I could be wrong on that alternate definition of 'sound' in which case never mind.  I suppose if I were not so lazy I could look it up on that computer Internet thing-a-ma-bob   But, really, I'm too lazy right now.


----------



## Festivus (Jun 23, 2010)

Roger said:


> I imagine "to sound the stone" means to bang on it and hear that it's hollow; using "to sound" as a verb to refer to this sort of sounding is pretty strange, but D&D has often had a certain linguistic adventurousness.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Roger




Ok, so an athletics check to know enough to hit it and see if it's hollow beneath.  I can see that, but how the players might stumble upon this is another matter.  The description is about as clear as mud.


----------



## darjr (Jun 23, 2010)

I've got it. Well, my son called to tell me that it came in the mail and that I can't read it cause he wants to run it. blast.


----------



## fba827 (Jun 23, 2010)

darjr said:


> I've got it. We'll my son called to tell me that it came in the mail, and that I can't read it cause he wants to run it. blast.




That should teach you never to leave your house and instead camp-out at the mailbox


----------



## Scribble (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah- to sound means apparently: "to examine by percussion or auscultation: _to sound a patient's chest._"

So you have to make an athletics check to jump up and rap on the stone.

And by rap I mean: "to strike, esp. with a quick, smart, or light blow: _He rapped the door with his cane._"

And not: "To bust mad rhymes, esp to show up other fools: _Eminem had mad rapping skilz._"


----------



## Herschel (Jun 23, 2010)

Festivus said:


> "Where it turns east, a stone plug in the ceiling can be detected only with a DC 23 Athletics check made to sound the stone of the passage." - What the heck does that mean exactly?




You have to knock hard enough and properly in order to be able to hear the hollow/unsupported stone plug vs. the stone of the wall. It actually makes sens for athletics over perception here because a light tap wouldn't produce the proper variance/movement.

You sound the drums.


----------



## fanboy2000 (Jun 23, 2010)

Xeterog said:


> more like 1 Five foot square = 1/4 inch instead of 1"
> 
> So the whole map fits on the poster.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the answer. I asked because the Hammerfast book has a double sided poster map where, on one side, it has the whole town in .25 in squares where .25 in = 20ft. The whole town fits on the map.


----------



## mneme (Jun 23, 2010)

"sound" is, in fact, an entirely correct usage there.  It's what it's referred to.

That said, no way there shouldn't be a dungeoneering check there.  I mean, remember dungeoneering?  The skill you use to know stuff about caves and dungeons like "if I rap on the walls, I'll get an idea of what's on the other side?"  The skill that's much maligned as not nearly being used in skill challenges and the like than other skills, particularly since it's hard to come up with reasons to make checks on it outside of dungeons?

That skill?


----------



## Festivus (Jun 23, 2010)

Another item missing:  Page 3, first paragraph says "See the illustration on the inside front cover"... that illustration is missing entirely from the book!

I think they meant to include this picture there:







All the images are available here:

Tomb of Horrors Art Gallery


----------



## amerigoV (Jun 24, 2010)

Kurtomatic said:


> [sblock]The only trap I've read in detail is the one replacing the _sphere of annihilation_. Instead of instant death, you get a 'sticky' trap that kills you over the course of a few rounds if you don't escape it. [/sblock]




Sauce of Weakness. Back in my day, your PC died when you did something stupid. So, does the Demi Lich give out lollie pops at the end so no one's feelings are hurt?


----------



## fanboy2000 (Jun 24, 2010)

Festivus said:


> Another item missing:  Page 3, first paragraph says "See the illustration on the inside front cover"... that illustration is missing entirely from the book!
> 
> _snip_
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the link. I think the link to the original map will be helpful to. I just got mine today and the _very first_ trap (as in the PCs just walked in and hey, it's a TRAP!) mentions that it's marked "T" on the map. It's not.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor (Jun 24, 2010)

I got mine in the mail today.  I showed it off to all of the D&D Encounters people as a reason to update their info on the DCI location.


----------



## Kurtomatic (Jun 24, 2010)

amerigoV said:


> Sauce of Weakness. Back in my day, your PC died when you did something stupid. So, does the Demi Lich give out lollie pops at the end so no one's feelings are hurt?



No, but he does make you get up in the morning at ten o'clock at night, half an hour before you go to bed, eat a lump of cold poison, work twenty-nine hours a day down at the mill, pay the mill owner for permission to come to work, and when you get back, he kills you, and dances about on your grave singing "Hallelujah."


----------



## denzoner (Jun 24, 2010)

amerigoV said:


> Sauce of Weakness. Back in my day, your PC died when you did something stupid. So, does the Demi Lich give out lollie pops at the end so no one's feelings are hurt?




Yeah, but you should be used to that now. Ever since 4e has been tooled to cater the bratty, video-game generation with this overwhelming and unhealthy sense of entitlement.

Mod Edit:  Folks, being rude and insulting will take you far around here - right out of threads, for example.  Please, don't do this.  Thank you.


----------



## Festivus (Jun 25, 2010)

Before this gets locked for becoming a edition war (...thanks for threadcrapping folks...)

I think after reading a bit more of this adventure, it's plenty deadly and probably plenty enjoyable to play.  There are some fun encounters (I like the sequence of hidden doors challenge), it's well laid out, and I am really looking forward to how this will tie with the book Ari worked on which coming out later this year.


----------



## denzoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Hehe, my inner D&D Grognard peeped his graying head. I DMed and pretty much TPK'd the last group I sent through the 3e remake of Tomb of Horrors, it looks like this is pretty much a 4e update but it's also abridged. I also know my current home group won't touch this adventure (much less anything by Mike Mearls or any other old-school styled dungeons.)

At the end of the module, the Authors Note states (in ALL CAPS) "...IF YOUR GROUP IS A HACK AND SLAY GATHERING, THEY WILL BE UNHAPPY". That pretty much sums up my current home group.

I'm happy I received it, it was a nice surprise to find in my mail.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2010)

What's a HACK AND SLAY GATHERING?


----------



## Zaran (Jun 25, 2010)

> What's a HACK AND SLAY GATHERING?




I think it describes my group.  It's basically a group that rather fight monsters than poke and prod their way through a dungeon of traps and decisions.


----------



## sfgray (Jun 25, 2010)

The "hack and slay gathering" quote (caps and all) in the afterward is taken directly from the original AD&D Tomb, and refers to (as Zaran notes) players who are more about the combat than the problem solving. Nothing wrong with that, of course; but that type of play wasn't what the Tomb was about. 

In its original incarnation as a tournament scenario, the adventure was meant to test the craft of the players more so than the stats of their characters. There's still plenty of combat in both the original and the update, and plenty of places in the update where judicious use of skills will make a difference. However, the kick-in-the-door style of play won't take a party very far in the Tomb.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2010)

It was just an odd way of saying things. Hack and slash I thought was the more common vernacular. Also, the mention of gathering threw me off.


----------



## fanboy2000 (Jun 25, 2010)

IIRC, the module was originally published in 1978, so hack and slash may not have settled in as the phrase of choice yet.


----------



## Kurtomatic (Jun 25, 2010)

renau1g said:


> It was just an odd way of saying things. Hack and slash I thought was the more common vernacular. Also, the mention of gathering threw me off.



I blame it on the 70s, man! Plus, the vernacular was still gestating at the time. 

Edit: /ninja'd by fb2k


----------



## Taed (Jun 26, 2010)

While this _Tomb of Horrors_ is for level 9, I saw another _Tomb of Horrors_ on Amazon.com that comes out on 20 July.  It is described as "This D&D adventure is designed for characters of 10th–22nd level and includes a full-color, double-sided battle map designed for use with D&D Miniatures.  Hardcover: 160 pages."

So, are they related?  Is the freebie a lead-in to the other?


----------



## sfgray (Jun 26, 2010)

The RPGA Tomb of Horrors update/remix can be thought of as taking place "before" the Tomb of Horrors super-adventure. However, it was wholly inspired by the super-adventure; not the other way round. It's not a necessary preamble in any way to the super-adventure, but there is some continuity between the two for DMs who want to make use of it. 

The backstory of Bruce Cordell's extraordinary 2e box-set adventure _Return to the Tomb of Horrors_ is part of 4e canon courtesy of _Open Grave_, which talks about Acererak in the context of the plots and mad schemes that drove RToH. That canon was further expanded for 4e in Rob Schwalb's "Legacy of Acererak" in _Dragon_ 371, which talks about Skull City and the Tomb in a kind of current-to-your-campaign context. All that backstory is the starting point for the super-adventure, which blows that backstory wide open. Neither Ari Marmell nor i are that interested in giving up any details of the super-adventure (though you can probably expect some previews on DDI). However, suffice it to say that Acererak's plots are going way beyond anything that's come before.

Knowing that the super-adventure was going to mark a turning point in the legend of Acererak, i thought it would be cool to revisit the original Tomb for 4e, setting it up as a kind of adjunct to Rob's excellent _Dragon_ piece, and with some consistency to the amazing story that Ari crafted for the super-adventure. What this means in campaign terms is that the RPGA Tomb update represents the Tomb as it is "now" in your campaign world — at the point just before the events of the Tomb super-adventure shake the legend of Acererak to its foundations.

One other big, big difference between the two projects. The RPGA update was done mostly just for the sake of doing it, and to show how one old-schooler (me) would take on the task of updating one of the most legendary AD&D dungeon crawls for 4e. I think people will enjoy it (both those who know the original adventure and those for whom this might be their first real experience of the Tomb), but in the end, it's kind of a one-off bit of fun.

The Tomb of Horrors super-adventure, on the other hand, will seriously blow your mind.


----------



## Thanlis (Jun 26, 2010)

sfgray said:


> One other big, big difference between the two projects. The RPGA update was done mostly just for the sake of doing it, and to show how one old-schooler (me) would take on the task of updating one of the most legendary AD&D dungeon crawls for 4e. I think people will enjoy it (both those who know the original adventure and those for whom this might be their first real experience of the Tomb), but in the end, it's kind of a one-off bit of fun.




Also an excellent model for how to update a trap-based adventure and put some real teeth in the traps. I did a room by room compare with the original the other night, and as far as I can tell you got every trap excepting the extra entrances, which were abridged due to the revamp of the backstory. So yeah, excellent job there. I'm pretty sure the traps are nasty enough to seriously trouble a party, too.


----------



## hvg3akaek (Jul 13, 2010)

Just received my ToH RPGA award (in Australia).  Shame the postman cannot read the largely displayed "DO NOT BEND" note in the envelope...  I will have to see if a few days of being pressed flat under a pile of other books helps out!


----------



## bagger245 (Jul 14, 2010)

Man i browsed through the booklet and loved the puzzle and cursed elements. I just wish all 4e dungeon crawls has puzzles such as these plus very few combats.


----------



## hvg3akaek (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone played through it yet?  I had a read through, andhad two big questions.  

** SPOILERS **

First, where's the second half of the First Key?  The first half is in one of the vats, but I cannot find the second half!

Second, what is the go with the final room?  There's a keyhole in the centre of 31 (on the floor) for the Second Key, which when activated, causes the room below to rise and possibly crush folk...but, the room that rises is 32?  In a different area?  How does that crush anyone?


----------



## vagabundo (Aug 5, 2010)

Damn, looks like I may have missed out on this. 

Has anyone else updated their details but not gotten it yet??


----------



## hvg3akaek (Aug 5, 2010)

hvg3akaek said:


> ** SPOILERS **
> 
> First, where's the second half of the First Key?  The first half is in one of the vats, but I cannot find the second half!



ok, my poor perception check was at cause for this one.  Found it now...in the same room as the first!


vagabundo - i think they did mail them out in lots last year, so you still might get yours!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 5, 2010)

vagabundo said:


> Damn, looks like I may have missed out on this.
> 
> Has anyone else updated their details but not gotten it yet??




I got mine less than a month ago - I'd update all your info again and maybe shoot the RPGA an email.  They might have just missed you somehow.


----------



## fba827 (Aug 6, 2010)

vagabundo said:


> Damn, looks like I may have missed out on this.
> 
> Has anyone else updated their details but not gotten it yet??





I have not gotten mine yet either.  Last year I didn't get mine until September (and was listed as batch 21 or something like that).

(if you log into your DCI account, and go to "My rewards" it shows whether or not they mailed yours yet (and it might just be in transit).   If you didn't update your info this year yet , that is one possibility, another possibility is they just haven't gotten to your batch yet.)


----------



## vagabundo (Aug 7, 2010)

I checked my rewards and nothting yet. I did update my info there last month. 

So maybe I'll wait a little longer and my batch will come.


----------



## Riley (Aug 7, 2010)

fba827 said:


> if you log into your DCI account, and go to "My rewards" it shows whether or not they mailed yours yet (and it might just be in transit).




Do other people have a "my rewards" tab somewhere?  I don't, and - with some help from custserv, I thought I'd managed to register for DM Rewards last month.

Thanks in advance to anyone who answers this for me.  I had a heck of a time trying to register.


----------



## fba827 (Aug 7, 2010)

Riley said:


> Do other people have a "my rewards" tab somewhere?  I don't, and - with some help from custserv, I thought I'd managed to register for DM Rewards last month.





It's in an odd place so make sure you're looking in the right spot for it.


1. From https://membership.wizards.com/login.aspx , login with your info.

2. From the subsequent Judge Center screen click on "Personal Information Center"

3.  In the (approximate) center, there is something that says "Current Memberships"
  *Your DM-level membership should be listed there
  *In this list, if you're registered with DM rewards, there should also be a membership entry for "D&D -Rewards Program Active"
  *(In addition to other stuff your registered with them)

If you don't have that listing for DM rewards, or it's listed as inactive, then that's a separate matter entirely.

4. To the right of the aforementioned info, is a "My Links" with Home, personal info, my events, etc.  About 8 items down in that list is "My Rewards"

5. Once on the my rewards screen it has a chart with past rewards sent.  currently mine just shows a 9-2009 listing for the one mailed out then.

EDIT: Or it's entirely possible that this option doesn't show up until you've had at least one rewards sent to you.



Riley said:


> Thanks in advance to anyone who answers this for me.  I had a heck of a time trying to register.




Honestly, I had such a hard time registering for it last year too, so I know what you mean!  At first I thought I was but it turned out there was something else I had to do.  And, truthfully, I'd be hard-pressed to remember all the steps I took last year to register.  I just remember having to do quite a bit of looking around and a couple different things I had to do.


----------



## Riley (Aug 8, 2010)

fba827 said:


> *In this list, if you're registered with DM rewards, there should also be a membership entry for "D&D -Rewards Program Active"
> *(In addition to other stuff your registered with them)




Aah, dagnabbit, they told me I had registered.

Well, time to start yet another long, probably frustrating, interaction with Wizards help.

They've really got to do something about their website.

p.s.  Thanks for your help!  I'd give you XP, but apparently I need to "spread XP around" before I can do so.

p.p.s.


fba827 said:


> 4. To the right of the aforementioned info, is a "My Links" with Home, personal info, my events, etc.  About 8 items down in that list is "My Rewards"
> 
> 5. Once on the my rewards screen it has a chart with past rewards sent.  currently mine just shows a 9-2009 listing for the one mailed out then.
> 
> EDIT: Or it's entirely possible that this option doesn't show up until you've had at least one rewards sent to you.




I can only hope that this is true.

Thanks again.


----------



## vagabundo (Sep 3, 2010)

I never got this.

I tried to put in a question on the cust service website. But it kept saying that my question was NOT submitted yet. It's been about two weeks. How long does it take to submit?


----------



## Festivus (Sep 3, 2010)

vagabundo said:


> I never got this.
> 
> I tried to put in a question on the cust service website. But it kept saying that my question was NOT submitted yet. It's been about two weeks. How long does it take to submit?




As long as it takes you to click on the "Send Email" button towards the bottom of that page.  Do you not see that button when you go there?



> Your message has NOT been submitted yet.
> 
> To receive immediate help, please check out the answer(s) listed below. If
> there are no answers listed, or the suggested answers do not help you,
> ...


----------



## vagabundo (Sep 4, 2010)

Festivus said:


> As long as it takes you to click on the "Send Email" button towards the bottom of that page.  Do you not see that button when you go there?




lol crap...

Sometimes I dunt read good..


----------



## grodog (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone received this yet from the second wave of updates?  I updated my info back in June, but haven't received a Tomb of Horrors yet.


----------



## vagabundo (Oct 13, 2010)

grodog said:


> Has anyone received this yet from the second wave of updates?  I updated my info back in June, but haven't received a Tomb of Horrors yet.




I had to send a post to CS to get them to send mine. You should totally do it, man, the adventure is awesome!!


----------



## grodog (Oct 14, 2010)

vagabundo said:


> I had to send a post to CS to get them to send mine. You should totally do it, man, the adventure is awesome!!




Unfortunately WotC's out and can't send a replacement:  I was apparently too patient....


----------



## Aimon (Oct 14, 2010)

*I've got one*

Hey everyone.

I just want to let you guys know that I have an extra (unopened) copy of "Tomb of Horrors" (WotC mistake) which I'd be happy to trade.

I'm in Canada, so there would be some extra postal fees involved for those of you living in the US, but if that's okay, we can try to find some kind of agreement.

I'd gladly take D&D minis, or books (I don't have much... PHB1 & PHB2, DMG1, MM1 & MM2, Draconomicon 1), or modules, or older editions stuff, or even Heroscape stuff (which for now is the game of choice with my young boys). Just make a proposition.

Thanks.


----------



## Katana_Geldar (Oct 15, 2010)

(double post)


----------



## Katana_Geldar (Oct 15, 2010)

(double post)


----------



## Katana_Geldar (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in Australia but I would like it! If you could give me a quote, you could send it postage due and I pay at my end. Or we could work out something through Paypal.

I live in a place without a gaming shop so it's rather unfeasible for me to be an RPGA member.

Not sure what to trade, I have Demononcon which I'm not really using. Or I could swap you for the hardback version of ToH.


----------



## fba827 (Oct 15, 2010)

grodog said:


> Unfortunately WotC's out and can't send a replacement:  I was apparently too patient....




same. 

(foiled by my patience again! - ah well, it was a 'bonus' thing, not something i expected, just a 'would have been a fun little present to get in the mail' )


----------



## grodog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the pity XP guys 

darjr had a spare copy, and popped into the mail to me, so thanks darjr!


----------



## Aimon (Oct 27, 2010)

Katana Geldar: Sorry for the delay.

From what I can gather, the cost of me sending it to Australia would pretty much be equal to me buying the hardcover "Tomb of Horrors" from Amazon... so I don't know.

Sorry to be that way, I'm not doing this for gain, it's just that money is tight.

Hope you understand.


----------



## Katana_Geldar (Oct 28, 2010)

Is there any way you can send it postage due? That I'll pay for it when it arrives? I'll check with Australia Post if can be done that way internationally.


----------

